# Color Wheel Contest!



## BettaBabyBoo

This is not an official BettaFish.com contest and the forum staff are not involved in any way.
I have permission from a mod to host this contest.

This contest will have one winner for each category: warm colors(red, yellow, orange, pink, etc.) and cool colors(green, blue, purple, violet, etc.)

RULES: 
1) You may enter in both categories, up to two fish each
2) Tail types and disfigurements don't matter; I'm trying to showcase pretty colors~
3) It's okay to post more than one picture, particularly if their coloring changes from different angles
4) Include your betta's name, personality is optional 
5) The winners will receive a little sketch of the winner and a short story from their POV based on their behavior and the picture

PS: I'm looking for two more judges to help me


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Drawing example:


----------



## Kiara1125

Entering for both (can I do that? lol) warm and cool sides of the contest, here's my late boy, Lithium. My boyfriend got him and kept him for a year. Then, he gave Lithium to me and I had him for a year. He's the most gorgeous betta I've ever seen. He was a purple and yellow marble VT. He started out almost completely yellow and then marbled out over 2 years to be almost completely purple. I don't consider him copper or blue. He was purple. Like ... photoshop purple. He was GORGEOUS!! SIP my little buddy.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

You totally could enter for both, two fish for each category... Though I suppose Lithium would be one for both  he's gorgeous! He's swimming under the rainbow bridge now. Sorry for your loss

You are now one of the judges, and we won't count your entries as viable competition unless not enough people enter (which will make me sad and pouty )

Still, a great example fish! He was really pretty


----------



## Kiara1125

Yep! So, Lithium is just for show now. Hopefully we'll see some other gorgeous bettas!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

I certainly hope so!


----------



## BettaLover4life




----------



## Keltera

This is mystic, he has warm AND cool , can i enter him into both? he is a feisty little brat! always wants his way and tells all the other fish who is boss!. he will flare in a second!















He is shiny when you use the flash


----------



## summersea

Here is my entry for the cool colors. This is Nero my HM dragonscale male. When I got him from PetsMart he was so pale he was see through and had ich. Now look at him! He is my "pretty boy" of the bunch <3


----------



## summersea

And here is an entry for the "warm" colors. This is Dusty, my HMEE male I picked up at Petco last week. Depending on the light he looks very pink!


----------



## summersea

I am not sure whether my next boy would be warm or cool. I am leaning toward cool because he looks more purplish than reddish. Anywho, this is Razz my DTHM. Feel free to put him where ever you think he fits best


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Keltera said:


> This is mystic, he has warm AND cool , can i enter him into both? he is a feisty little brat! always wants his way and tells all the other fish who is boss!. he will flare in a second!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He is shiny when you use the flash


You may definitely enter him for both! Very lovely colors, love the blue


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

summersea said:


> Here is my entry for the cool colors. This is Nero my HM dragonscale male. When I got him from PetsMart he was so pale he was see through and had ich. Now look at him! He is my "pretty boy" of the bunch <3


He matches the gravel! :-D


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

summersea said:


> And here is an entry for the "warm" colors. This is Dusty, my HMEE male I picked up at Petco last week. Depending on the light he looks very pink!


Looking at his fins reminds me of cherry blossoms!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

summersea said:


> I am not sure whether my next boy would be warm or cool. I am leaning toward cool because he looks more purplish than reddish. Anywho, this is Razz my DTHM. Feel free to put him where ever you think he fits best


I see a lot more red, but maybe that's just me. I actually would've placed him in the warm colors


----------



## Indigo Betta

*Warm red Igneel








**cool blue Ellis 






 *


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Indigo Betta said:


> *Warm red Igneel
> 
> View attachment 308809
> 
> **cool blue Ellis
> View attachment 308825
> *


Love the purple in Igneel, and Ellis' has some lovely pectorals!


----------



## Meade

Icy blue Enceladus! (Named after Saturn's ice moon)










So cool in the spectrum he loves to sleep on top of his heater!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Meade said:


> Icy blue Enceladus! (Named after Saturn's ice moon)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So cool in the spectrum he loves to sleep on top of his heater!


Beautiful shade of blue!


----------



## Meade

Thanks BettaBabyBoo!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

It reminds me of ice


----------



## Meade

Hence his name


----------



## Thomasdog

For the reds catagory!  
(if it's not full!)






_on a happy note I returned finally mwahahaha_


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Thomasdog said:


> For the reds catagory!
> (if it's not full!)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> _on a happy note I returned finally mwahahaha_


What a gorgeous, deep red


----------



## Indigo Betta

BettaBabyBoo said:


> Love the purple in Igneel, and Ellis' has some lovely pectorals!



Thanks


----------



## LittleBettaFish

Are wild bettas okay? If so, I want to put in an entry for the 'warm' category. 

This is Mr sp. apiapi (I don't name my fish), a member of potentially the smallest species of betta discovered thus far. He is just over an inch long from head to tail and is the best father in my fish room. He almost always has a nest full of eggs or fry to look after. He is also rather shy compared to some of my other fish.


----------



## cheekysquirrel

Here's my entry for the cool category, Rygel:









He's a pet store Veiltail who loves his food and bites his tail whenever someone so much as touches his decor. But he also wiggles very happily whenever I walk into the room. When we got him, nothing would make him flare. It took him a month to flare at anything, but now he flares at the back wall of his tank whenever I do a water change. He seems fascinated by my phone and camera but rarely sits still for a photo.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

LittleBettaFish said:


> Are wild bettas okay? If so, I want to put in an entry for the 'warm' category.
> 
> This is Mr sp. apiapi (I don't name my fish), a member of potentially the smallest species of betta discovered thus far. He is just over an inch long from head to tail and is the best father in my fish room. He almost always has a nest full of eggs or fry to look after. He is also rather shy compared to some of my other fish.


Wild Bettas are perfectly fine. I like the bits of shiny yellow


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

cheekysquirrel said:


> Here's my entry for the cool category, Rygel:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's a pet store Veiltail who loves his food and bites his tail whenever someone so much as touches his decor. But he also wiggles very happily whenever I walk into the room. When we got him, nothing would make him flare. It took him a month to flare at anything, but now he flares at the back wall of his tank whenever I do a water change. He seems fascinated by my phone and camera but rarely sits still for a photo.


Haha he looks like he's peeping up to say hello


----------



## BettaLover4life

This is Neptune


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

BettaLover4life said:


> This is Neptune


The cool colors welcome him


----------



## fleetfish

Guinness is either, though mostly warm because he's yellow under all that blue


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

fleetfish said:


> Guinness is either, though mostly warm because he's yellow under all that blue


Heheh, warm colors would probably work best. I love the whole Sunny day palette


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

I've also decided the contest will end on Sunday, the 9th. So get your entries in! :tongue:


----------



## BettaLover1313

My entry for the cool colors is my dark copper DSPK, Dragoon, who has a lovely blue/green iridescence to him.


----------



## BettaLover1313

My entry for the warm colors is of my red VT, Merlin.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

BettaLover1313 said:


> My entry for the cool colors is my dark copper DSPK, Dragoon, who has a lovely blue/green iridescence to him.


I like his tail colors. Very nice :tongue:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

BettaLover1313 said:


> My entry for the warm colors is of my red VT, Merlin.


He has some lovely finnage!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Thanks!


----------



## amphirion

love a girl that can go both ways...
dont have a name for her yet, as i dont name my fish either-- though i probably will since i've taken quite a shine to her. water is brown from an IAL bath.


----------



## Seki

Oooh I have an entry for both categories!

For the warm category... Zero!









And for the cool category... Ramses!









He's got some deep, wine-red on his fins, but his dragonscaling makes him icy blue.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

amphirion said:


> love a girl that can go both ways...
> dont have a name for her yet, as i dont name my fish either-- though i probably will since i've taken quite a shine to her. water is brown from an IAL bath.


I'll put this gorgeous lady for both categories


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Seki said:


> Oooh I have an entry for both categories!
> 
> For the warm category... Zero!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the cool category... Ramses!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> He's got some deep, wine-red on his fins, but his dragonscaling makes him icy blue.


Zero's pectorals intrigue me 

Love the contrast on Ramses


----------



## AnnArborBetta

*Mr. and Mrs. - Cool category*

















Mrs. is still a little young, but I've started introducing them, and hopefully we will have a successful spawn next month. This is my first post and contest here, and am glad to find a wealth of information and see everyone's beautiful fish on this site. 
I'm also going to post my most recent acquisition, a young cellophane HM male named Peekaboo for the warm category.
Good luck!


----------



## Seki

BettaBabyBoo said:


> Zero's pectorals intrigue me
> 
> Love the contrast on Ramses


lol thanks! He's an EE, but he bites his pectorals sometimes. Silly fishy hahaha


----------



## AnnArborBetta

*Peekaboo - Warm category*








Here's my newest guy, Peekaboo. He's my first cellophane HM male...he's still young so he may still marble. He does have a touch of gray on his tail close to his body, and there is differentiation in his fins...iridescent closest to his body then clear on the edges. Maybe butterfly gene too?


----------



## DashingArabian14

For the cool category Pluto!!!


----------



## Neecy

*2 entries ....thanks!*

Sebastian for warm...










Elijah for cool...


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

DashingArabian14 said:


> For the cool category Pluto!!!


Are you sure he's not more suited to the warm? That's a fiery red


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

AnnArborBetta said:


> View attachment 310329
> 
> 
> View attachment 310337
> 
> 
> Mrs. is still a little young, but I've started introducing them, and hopefully we will have a successful spawn next month. This is my first post and contest here, and am glad to find a wealth of information and see everyone's beautiful fish on this site.
> I'm also going to post my most recent acquisition, a young cellophane HM male named Peekaboo for the warm category.
> Good luck!


Love CTs  Mr. has some gorgeous colors and Mrs. is pretty as well, though I think she might be more suited to the warm colors?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

AnnArborBetta said:


> View attachment 310345
> 
> Here's my newest guy, Peekaboo. He's my first cellophane HM male...he's still young so he may still marble. He does have a touch of gray on his tail close to his body, and there is differentiation in his fins...iridescent closest to his body then clear on the edges. Maybe butterfly gene too?


Peekaboo seems to be a very fitting name C:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Neecy said:


> Sebastian for warm...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Elijah for cool...


The subtle highlights on both are very pretty


----------



## Neecy

Thank you BettaBabyBoo!! :-D


----------



## Emparios

This is my newest guy, I haven't thought of a name for him yet :/ Sorry that the picture is so bad, he's in a round bowl right now since Rumplestiltskin (SIP:sob was in my other tank.








And for the cool colors, my female, Gali Nuva. 








She's one of my favorites. As soon as I put her in my 5 gallon when I brought her home, she swam out of the cup she was in and flared her tail as if she lived there her whole life. Gali is kind of hard to catch on camera because she's contantly moving (and my horrible camera skills don't help either).


----------



## Kiara1125

Emparios said:


> This is my newest guy, I haven't thought of a name for him yet :/ Sorry that the picture is so bad, he's in a round bowl right now since Rumplestiltskin (SIP:sob was in my other tank.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And for the cool colors, my female, Gali Nuva.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> She's one of my favorites. As soon as I put her in my 5 gallon when I brought her home, she swam out of the cup she was in and flared her tail as if she lived there her whole life. Gali is kind of hard to catch on camera because she's contantly moving (and my horrible camera skills don't help either).


That is a gorgeous boy! Is he a young VT, or perhaps actually a female?


----------



## Dakieda

Going into the warm category is Alduin, my red dragonscale! 


And in both warm AND cool categories [provided thats okay], Arturo my DT!


----------



## PonyJumper101

I present to you...Fiji of the 'cool' colours!










And here is...Cayo of the 'cooler' colours!


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish

If I can enter here is Rubin


----------



## Bailmint

Igneel ^.^


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Dakieda said:


> Going into the warm category is Alduin, my red dragonscale!
> 
> 
> And in both warm AND cool categories [provided thats okay], Arturo my DT!


One fish for both is perfectly fine  beautiful boys


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

PonyJumper101 said:


> I present to you...Fiji of the 'cool' colours!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And here is...Cayo of the 'cooler' colours!


Cayo has a very pretty palette


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

RubinTheBettaFish said:


> If I can enter here is Rubin


Rubin for warm, got it :tongue:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Bailmint said:


> Igneel ^.^


For the cool colors, I'm assuming?


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

This contest closes at midnight tonight, the 9th of March!


----------



## lovee1795

Here's my boy Sparky for the cool colors! He's a HM with quite a bit of spunk and attitude (and a tendency to bite his tail) but I love him all the same. lol


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

lovee1795 said:


> Here's my boy Sparky for the cool colors! He's a HM with quite a bit of spunk and attitude (and a tendency to bite his tail) but I love him all the same. lol


He's got some lovely colors!


----------



## Kataron

Kiara1125 said:


> That is a gorgeous boy! Is he a young VT, or perhaps actually a female?


He's a male, though I'm unsure of his age. It's hard to tell from the picture, but he has more black on his fins than orange :smile:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

This contest is closed!

The results will posted within the next few days, and then I'll start doing the prizes...

Btw, I've decided to do 1st, 2nd, 3rd since there were so many beautiful Bettas I had trouble choosing just one winner!!!
1st gets the drawing and prose
2nd or 3rd gets to pick between one or the other

Friendly reminder that every fish on this thread is gorgeous and are amazing pets


----------



## Meade

Good luck everyone!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

THE WINNERS!

I decided to do a 1st, 2nd, and 3rd for both warm and cool
For warm:
1st: Dusty from summersea, I love that pink peachy color... So gorgeous!
2nd: Unnamed Female from amphirion, her contrast is just unbelievably beautiful 
3rd: Guinness from fleetfish, something about that unlikely combo of colors won me over

For cool:
1st: Arturo from Dakieda, all the shades on him... Loved it, and the contrast of the red fins only helped
2nd: Enceladus from Meade, his icy blue and peach head were just too "cool" to resist
3rd: Ellis from Indigo Betta, his different hues of blue are just wonderful!

Thanks to everyone who participated! It definitely wasn't an easy choice haha

To recap, 1st place will get a sketch and a short prose, while 2nd and 3rd get to pick between the two


----------



## cheekysquirrel

Congratulations, everyone!  And thank you, BettaBabyBoo, for doing this contest, it was fun <3


----------



## Araielle

Grats!!


----------



## summersea

Yay Dusty! Congrats to all winners! Good times


----------



## Meade

Enceladus thanks you for picking him!

Congrats to all the winners and thanks to BettaBabyBoo for so much fun!


----------



## BettaLover1313

Congrats everyone!


----------



## amphirion

Congrats to the winners!


----------



## Bailmint

Congrats c:


----------



## RubinTheBettaFish

Congrats to all. It must of been hard to pick the winners.


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

I'll start doing prizes tomorrow... Long day :x


----------



## Indigo Betta

Yay cool







Ellis says thanks for picking him for 3rd place









*and congrats to all the winners!*


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Right! If all the winners could either post a reply here or PM me what their Bettas personality is like, that would definitely help me write as 'them' 

Also, if you're a 2nd/3rd place winner, please specify if you would prefer a pic or prose


----------



## Meade

I'm a second place winner and would love a picture!

Enceladus has an icy personality, he'll flare at anyone, even the cats! He loves his pellets and drowning bugs that fall into his tank. And he now has a black moustache. XD


----------



## summersea

For Dusty he is very energetic, spunky even. He LOVES to make bubble nests and is quite the master of the trade. He spends his days flaring at his reflection, building bubble nests, chasing my red cherry shrimp, and doing happy wiggle dances when he sees me because he is convinced I don't feed him enough (even though he is a beast lol) ;-)

Hope that helps. Let me know if you need any more info on him


----------



## fleetfish

I would love a drawing of Guinness, whatever you think, we're not picky  Thank you and congrats to all of the other winners!


----------



## amphirion

I would also like a drawing! Thanks so much for doing this! Looking forward to receiving it!


----------



## Dakieda

Arturo is a curious, intelligent fish. He also can be a little lazy sometimes. He likes to sit on the side of the tank nearest me and just watch me when Im on the laptop. He's also very aggressive towards Alduin, my other betta. xD


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

summersea said:


> For Dusty he is very energetic, spunky even. He LOVES to make bubble nests and is quite the master of the trade. He spends his days flaring at his reflection, building bubble nests, chasing my red cherry shrimp, and doing happy wiggle dances when he sees me because he is convinced I don't feed him enough (even though he is a beast lol) ;-)
> 
> Hope that helps. Let me know if you need any more info on him


I swam to the top of my tank, adding bubbles meticulously to my existing nest, flaring at my reflection aggressively before returning to my precious activities. When I saw movement, I perked up further, convinced The Human would return to feed me again. It had only been a few pellets an hour or so ago, and I was already hungry. When The Human didn't notice me quick enough for my tastes, I began to swim rapidly around in circles, wiggling my bright coral fins in hope of catching her eyes. The Human did come over, but she didn't feed me again, and, in a huff, I went back to adding bubbles to my nest.


----------



## Araielle

BettaBabyBoo said:


> I swam to the top of my tank, adding bubbles meticulously to my existing nest, flaring at my reflection aggressively before returning to my precious activities. When I saw movement, I perked up further, convinced The Human would return to feed me again. It had only been a few pellets an hour or so ago, and I was already hungry. When The Human didn't notice me quick enough for my tastes, I began to swim rapidly around in circles, wiggling my bright coral fins in hope of catching her eyes. The Human did come over, but she didn't feed me again, and, in a huff, I went back to adding bubbles to my nest.


Hahah! These are so darned cute! Nice job!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Meade said:


> I'm a second place winner and would love a picture!
> 
> Enceladus has an icy personality, he'll flare at anyone, even the cats! He loves his pellets and drowning bugs that fall into his tank. And he now has a black moustache. XD


My drawings are getting more cartoony

Oopsie


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Araielle said:


> Hahah! These are so darned cute! Nice job!


Thank you :tongue:


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

fleetfish said:


> I would love a drawing of Guinness, whatever you think, we're not picky  Thank you and congrats to all of the other winners!


And now I'm using stickers this is a learning process for sure


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

amphirion said:


> I would also like a drawing! Thanks so much for doing this! Looking forward to receiving it!


This gorgeous little lady still needs a name!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Dakieda said:


> Arturo is a curious, intelligent fish. He also can be a little lazy sometimes. He likes to sit on the side of the tank nearest me and just watch me when Im on the laptop. He's also very aggressive towards Alduin, my other betta. xD


The Human has been typing away on their glowing screen for ages. I swim closer to the glass of my tank, settling lazily on a bent leaf and eyeing her. I can see the blue of technology but can make nothing else out, which is irritating. Drifting lazily downwards, I glass surf for a few minutes and Chase my reflection around, then go to lurk in my treasure cave. It's one of my favorite places to hang out and observe, and I continue to watch The Human from the cozy niche.


----------



## PoissonsMom

Congrats guys!! Ya'll have beautiful bettas!!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Indigo Betta said:


> Yay cool
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ellis says thanks for picking him for 3rd place
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *and congrats to all the winners!*


My name is Ellis
I'm big and blue,
I'll swim circles 'round my tank
Because I'm faster than you! 

I might not be brave
Or even the smartest,
But I love The Human
Because she tries her hardest.

My tank is lovely
Roomy and warm,
It's a lot like my very
Own fishy dorm!

When the cat jumps up
Is when I go down,
Staying stiller than a mouse 
With a big, fish frown.

The Human will sometimes
Offer up Betta toys, 
I flare and glass surf
Trying to scare off other boys. 

When food is offered
I circle 'round and 'round,
Then gulp down my diet
And wish for a pound. 

When The Human turns off lights
I settle in to sleep, 
And I hope for her sake
She doesn't make a peep!

Yes, I'm Ellis the Betta
That much is true, 
And I love The Human...
I do, I do!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Phew! All the prizes are done  if anybody is displeased, please PM me and I'll do my best to fix it!

Thanks to everybody who participated and I hope to host another contest soon!


----------



## summersea

Love it! Thanks BabyBettaBoo!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

summersea said:


> Love it! Thanks BabyBettaBoo!


Eep, you're welcome 

Thanks for showing us Dusty!


----------



## Indigo Betta

I absolutely love Ellis' story Thanks so much!:-D


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Indigo Betta said:


> I absolutely love Ellis' story Thanks so much!:-D


No problem at all, rhyming little fun poems are one of my favorites :tongue:

Thank you for sharing Ellis' pretty colors!


----------



## Meade

BettaBabyBoo said:


> My drawings are getting more cartoony
> 
> Oopsie


Lol cartoony is fine! 

I love the sketch BTW! Now I need to get on my laptop to save it!

Thank you so much!


----------



## amphirion

So awesome! Thank you! I'm leaning towards Pandora-- she's opening a box of possibilities for me. We'll see if it sticks!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

Meade said:


> Lol cartoony is fine!
> 
> I love the sketch BTW! Now I need to get on my laptop to save it!
> 
> Thank you so much!


You're more than welcome  thank you for showing us your lovely boy!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

amphirion said:


> So awesome! Thank you! I'm leaning towards Pandora-- she's opening a box of possibilities for me. We'll see if it sticks!


That's a lovely name! Although, I would note, Prometheus would work well since her orange, as long as you didn't mind a gender neutral name :tongue:


----------



## amphirion

BettaBabyBoo said:


> That's a lovely name! Although, I would note, Prometheus would work well since her orange, as long as you didn't mind a gender neutral name :tongue:


maybe one of her sons will get that name!


----------



## BettaBabyBoo

amphirion said:


> maybe one of her sons will get that name!


I hope to see her spawn~


----------



## charislynne

when does the contest end?


----------



## Meade

Contest is over


----------



## charislynne

Oh, ok


----------



## emilyrainbow

BettaLover4life said:


> This is Neptune


My betta looks similar to yours and is also called Neptune!


----------



## MediaDatwerks

*Coloring question*

My Betta, looks exactly like this one. Does anyone know the specific type of coloring that this betta has? In other words, is there a specific type of name of this coloring?


----------



## Kiara1125

MediaDatwerks said:


> My Betta, looks exactly like this one. Does anyone know the specific type of coloring that this betta has? In other words, is there a specific type of name of this coloring?


If you're talking about the post in front of you, it's a blue veiltail. They come is an assortment of shades, but research is key to find out the color of your betta. If you have more questions, please start a new thread. ;-)


----------



## Sushi Neon Betta

*Sushi*

This is Sushi. He can be pretty stubborn at times, but he is my one and only Betta and I <3 him.


----------



## Kiara1125

So pretty! I love his colors.


----------



## Ocky07

*Two cool coloured fish*

I have Two cool coloured fish Phantom (which is Purple but the camera doesn't show his colour properly) and Big Blue who is blue and red. Both fish are new for me and I am really loving them. By the way I'm an Aussie.


----------



## Vergil

Bob and my marble boy for warm colors. The marble is more white with blue spots though he tends to come out as flesh in photos. He doesn't have a name yet.


----------



## Bailmint

I'm pretty sure this contest closed a while ago..


----------



## Destinystar

Yes this contest is closed the winners were announced on page 10. If you would like to share your Betta photos please do so at this link for Betta Pictures. 

http://www.bettafish.com/forumdisplay.php?f=100


----------

